# Cheese Attempt ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

My first attempt at cheese. I will not say it was a rousing success but for the temperatures we have here to deal with, and my lazy attitude about building a heat exchanger, it went better than expected.

Lets start with the cheeses as it makes a difference. AND that is never so obvious as in the forth comming pictures. I went from really dense to medium dense in a a nice progression. 

I stayed with one manufacturer so the cheese would be of the same quality throughout. 

I have more cheese sitting in the project reefer but this was a first attempt and I didn't want to waste it all if I really screwed up. Besides I wasn't even sure it was cold enough to do this.

The cheese:


























I believe I even have them in the proper progression as to relative density.

For the smoke I chose the new AMAZIN adjustable oval tube aux. smoke generator in the MES40 w/ Q-mats. Thinking on it now, I had just purchased some apple dust to use in a tray and completely forgot. I went with the oval because it has show to produce copious amounts of smoke while requiring very very little air, it makes its own cirrculation. LOL

This week is probably the last possibility I will get to attempt cheese for another year, so I pounced in there as usual at the last minute making a command decission, damn the torpedoes full speed ahead!

Weather day time, upper 60's but at night high 30's, It was chilly last night so I charged up that hill!

I had the cheese sitting in the reefer, out the wrappers and cut hoping for a chance, three days ago was hoping for a good cold front, had prepared the cheese for smoking even bringing to room temperature only to put it back in the reefer. The reefer did do a little dehydration but so I am guessing you need to have a better handle on when to prepare than I did.













IMG_6682.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






From left to right; Colby, extra sharp, sharp, and medium. LOL... I had been cussing you guys from the Great NM Territories for having this cheese I always se you using. Not too much cheese produced around here. We eat ice cream I guess. Then I find out that Walmart and NOT Sams is a national distributor, boy did I have egg on my face. Guys from the GNWT, I appoligize!

I waited to the most cherry time to put the cheese on. 2 AM. I had started up the oval and it was really pouring out that smoke!













IMG_6700.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






No heat, no power to the unit ( Thanks a load to a friend for teaching me, that which would have no doubt bit me in the butt).













IMG_6701.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






I had to open the door and allow a minute for all that old white smoke out so I could take a picture! I have seen river fog that thick but not too many times. AND let me say before someone jumps me, the vent was in the full open position. That way it allowed both the heat generated and the smoke out. Of course it also made more fresh air available to generate  more heat...LOL













IMG_6703.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






An Hour later still smoking, box is at 64 degrees...... I am starting to get a little antsy.  Not the Maverick remote, I am NOT going to turn the smoker on, even for the light! <Chuckles> 













IMG_6704.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






I can't see any change in color, this is three hours into the smoke and the Maverick went off. I had it set at 70 chamber temp. I jumped up, having visions of a smoker with a soft cheese center and ran out, damn it was chilly! Throw open the door A huge cloud of smoke envelopes me, eyes water knees chatter, and as the smoke clears I still have cheese. BUT no noticable color change. The chamber immediately cools down to 60 again. The tube has maybe an hour and a half possibly 2 left in pellets, I didn't intend to smoke a lot. Besides Its cold and I gotta pee!

I close it up, and go inside and go to bed. I knew it would not get that hot again, I thought that the little smoke would be maybe about right, you know, less color but a small delicate flavor.













IMG_6705.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






LOL... BTW note those Q-Mats they are the berries! Also note the the lazy cheese. Its no longer straight and tall but (especially the colby), squating down like its carrying a have load.

It is all very well oiled which I asume is NOT a good thing and means that it was or was very near a critical moment it its journey. I wiped the oil off.

I also to my surprize I had some cheese flaking. I had not seen or anticipated this. Yes there was some skin cracking. I assume to the reefer dehydration. I broke off a flake and popped it in my mouth, OMG its an ashtray! Like jerky and smoked nuts, I am guessing it has to mellow some before packaging.













IMG_6708.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016





      

Lets see if I can put two next to each other.













IMG_6682.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016





            













IMG_6707.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 26, 2016






So it did sneak that color in there. Guessing its a temperature thingie like everything else 100 to 140 is magic.

The medium cheese, some surface cracking probably for the two day dehydration in the reefer.

The sharp cheese, it did some flaking, really strange IMHO. It may have been a manufacturing FUBAR also.

The extra sharp No sagging, no cracks or flakes, took a nice color of course remember it is the most dense. And it is dense.

The colby cheese just sagged and squated down.

All cheeses have a nice color even if they smell like an ashtray.

Notes to self.

Next time a shorter smoke will cure most of the problems I had here. 

Do not unwrap and cut untill ready to put on the smoker

Allow to come to room temp in the wrapper.

Needed to be colder tha 38 outside or attempt a cracked door smoke. I think with the new oval it is well within the realm of possibilities.

Remember that this one was done in a semi-white smoke.

Need to try the dust vice pellets.

Anything I missed please let me know. I am guess a few days or longer breathing then I will wrap.

I am wondering though. if I vacuumed now would it not give a great penetration? Wound the ashtray not mellow in package abeit slower? Lots of questions still to know.\.

Thanks for looking in, thanks to Mr. Tom, and to our smoking Marine bauchjw. Thanks for helping enough so I could try it for myself and not waste the cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks great from here foam,,,Nice color on the cheese,,, You will love it in two weeks or longer,,,

A full smoker is a happy smoker - You are looking happy happy happy 

DS


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you DS, I love a new challenge!

BTW I forgot to mention thats smoked with apple and a touch of hickory.

Man I am tearing up this apple! I have used up a 5 lb bag since Christmas of pellets. I am using the heck out of that new adjustable oval, brought to you by the good folks up at AMAZIN Products. Todd & Ms. Rhonda are good folks. (OK, so do I get the check now?)


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2016)

Kevin that will develope more color and mellow out, even if you vac seal now.I like to wait 3 weeks and the longer you wait the better it gets.Points

Richie


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2016)

Hope it turns out tasty! I'm still aging my last batch much stronger then the first, I added an hour to the smoke time and tried corn cob pellets where I used Pitmaster blend the first time. Maybe sometime I'll try a mailbox mod.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2016)

> I am using the heck out of that new adjustable oval, brought to you by the good folks up at AMAZIN Products. Todd & Ms. Rhonda are good folks. (OK, so do I get the check now?)


Ya, that oval in my mailbox mod and my fridge smoker is the bomb,, I bought both of them,,,Lovin it also

DS


----------



## ak1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Colour looks good. Give it time, it'll be fine.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

I am guessing its because it over heated and released some of the oils, but the outer layer on the cheese is getting hard.  <chuckles> I am gonna tell folks you have to peel it back, that's how all the good cheeses are supposed to be served........ROFLMAO! Think I can sell that explaination?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 26, 2016)

Good job on your first attempt at smoking cheese. You seem to have learned a bit in order to improve your next smoke. Give me a heads up before your next.

I would rather be getting up a 2 AM to put cheese in a smoker than getting up at 2 AM to shovel snow.

T


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

tropics said:


> Kevin that will develope more color and mellow out, even if you vac seal now.I like to wait 3 weeks and the longer you wait the better it gets.Points
> 
> Richie


Coolios! You know it's so funny I am all laughs and smiles, I love doing something new. I only wish I had some of that cold weather for about a month. I put it up in the reefer, since its cheese. But I can leave it on the table if its better. heck nobody sits at the table anymore anyway. Too far from the TV.


b-one said:


> Hope it turns out tasty! I'm still aging my last batch much stronger then the first, I added an hour to the smoke time and tried corn cob pellets where I used Pitmaster blend the first time. Maybe sometime I'll try a mailbox mod.


I have gotta tell you, my neighbor saw ne at the smoker and had to come over to see what I was smoking. You'd think I whipped him when I told him no tasting for a few months....LOL He told me he'd never seen smoked cheese but it was his favorite. I had to tell him 1/2 a dozen times it tasted like an ashtray right now, but in a tear or two.......It was hillarious.


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 26, 2016)

Great looking cheese, nice color. POINTS!!!!

Let us know how it turns out in a few weeks.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Ya, that oval in my mailbox mod and my fridge smoker is the bomb,, I bought both of them,,,Lovin it also
> 
> DS


Todd is one smart businessman. Give them something that works great AND uses more resources!  Its a win/win. Yeah you'd have a fight you try and take my new oval. Ya know it needs a name like a 'Todd' cause having to write an "adjustable oval pellet smoker" all the time is a pain. How about an AOPs?


AK1 said:


> Colour looks good. Give it time, it'll be fine.


I wasn't really complaining, I am happy. Its just with all the great educators here, my first attempts are always perfect, its the second and third I screw up cause I try and do it my way....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good job on your first attempt at smoking cheese. You seem to have learned a bit in order to improve your next smoke. Give me a heads up before your next.
> 
> I would rather be getting up a 2 AM to put cheese in a smoker than getting up at 2 AM to shovel snow.
> 
> T


I will, I always ready your posts, you are the one should recieve any points from here cause its not something I would have otherwise tried.

Thank you for your knowledge and help. Next time I will at least know enough to ask some proper questions. But ya really need to try first. Like golf, you have to be consistent first then they can change what you are doing wrong.

Snow? I had a yard full of Cajun snow day before yesterday ( 4.5 inches), but it was all finally absorbed into the ground.


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice looking cheese, I have some friends that are hooked on cheese they beg for it when they come over


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice first try, Foam. That nasty taste is why you let it "air" overnight before you vac-seal it. I don't even cut it out of the packaging until you're ready to smoke it (it dries out). You're worried too much about "color". This isn't meat you're smoking. If you see lines from the grill on the bottoms of the cheese then you probably have enough smoke. Vac-seal them with that fancy new toy of yours and wait at least a month before cracking open. You'll like it [emoji]128521[/emoji]
Next time throw some Gouda in there...

Dan


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> Nice looking cheese, I have some friends that are hooked on cheese they beg for it when they come over


Thank you. LOL... I have my neighbor now doing the yard spraying for me.... he 's a nice guy anyway but get a go bag way too often doesn't hurt.


SmokeyMose said:


> Nice first try, Foam. That nasty taste is why you let it "air" overnight before you vac-seal it. I don't even cut it out of the packaging until you're ready to smoke it (it dries out). You're worried too much about "color". This isn't meat you're smoking. If you see lines from the grill on the bottoms of the cheese then you probably have enough smoke. Vac-seal them with that fancy new toy of yours and wait at least a month before cracking open. You'll like it [emoji]128521[/emoji]
> Next time throw some Gouda in there...
> 
> Dan


Thank you. Actually my favorite cheeses are guyere, provolone, gouda, and Camenbert. But I'll eat cheddar any day!


----------



## muralboy (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice job Foam on your first. Give it a few weeks and you'll be loving it

Points


----------



## mowin (Feb 26, 2016)

Great job foam... listen to MrT.  He's the cheese smoking god...:points:
Snow? Haven't seen any here in upstate NY...:head-wall:


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks great Kevin, I am loving the cheese. I am doing a load now too.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

muralboy said:


> Nice job Foam on your first. Give it a few weeks and you'll be loving it
> 
> Points


Thanks.... Oh yeah I understand about the smoothing process. I just am not so sure about leaving it in the reefer dehydrating while smoothing. I don't mind bacon, nuts, or even jerky, 'course none of them cost as much...LOL 

I can't wait. I am thinking smoked mac & cheese. What can I say I am just an old country boy.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

mowin said:


> Great job foam... listen to MrT. He's the cheese smoking god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, an I know Tom has it going on for an old mountain man.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Kevin, I am loving the cheese. I am doing a load now too.


Well thank you, I have had that stuff from the grocery store that says its smoked cheese. I am looking forward to it. My only problem is.......  I think this I made got a huge dose of smoke. Its a learning curve. And ain't it fun?


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Well thank you, I have had that stuff from the grocery store that says its smoked cheese. I am looking forward to it. My only problem is.......  I think this I made got a huge dose of smoke. Its a learning curve. And ain't it fun?


That cheese will be fine... more than fine, it will be awesome! - Vacuum pak it with your new packer, put it in the fridge for a month and your gonna taste cheese so good you'll piss yourself... well maybe not quite that good, but amazingly delicious. Like Ambrosia <-- Check it out


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

Ambrosia = the rubbed and slowly rendered fat cap on a Boston butt at 24 hours of low and slow heat......

It makes me quiver just thinking of it, I'll be back got some in the reefer! RAAR!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2016)

Boy Kevin that cheese really has some nice color!

For your first time you really nailed it!

I usually just vac pack it after a night in the fridge.

3 to 4 weeks & it mellows out.

I have some cheese that's over a year old & the longer it ages the better it gets.

Points to you for your first time success!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 27, 2016)

You just made me check my cheese fridge, Foam. I only have one chunk of cheddar in there! OMG!
Looks like I'm making tracks to GFS asap. Running out of cheese smoking weather....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy Kevin that cheese really has some nice color!
> 
> For your first time you really nailed it!
> 
> ...


That's all due to all the helpful people and info you can glean around here. So much knowledge to assimulate. I envy those with cold weather, sometimes. We diffinately in July and August! <chuckles>


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> You just made me check my cheese fridge, Foam. I only have one chunk of cheddar in there! OMG!
> Looks like I'm making tracks to GFS asap. Running out of cheese smoking weather....


Man I can understand that!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin,

How long did you smoke the cheese?  I see you started at  (OMG!)  2 am, and ended at ?????    No matter how long, the pics look fantastic and as others have said, give the cheese a month plus before you start digging into it.   I'm still working on cheese I did last April.  Yum!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Kevin,
> 
> How long did you smoke the cheese?  I see you started at  (OMG!)  2 am, and ended at ?????    No matter how long, the pics look fantastic and as others have said, give the cheese a month plus before you start digging into it.   I'm still working on cheese I did last April.  Yum!


Thank ya sir. I put it on at 2 AM, the alarm went off at 5AM. I opened the door and cooled it all down. I figured maybe 2 hours left of pellets. I closed the door and went to bed, came back at noon. Sooooo.......it got 4 to 6 hours smoke. 

BUT I hate to keep harping on this, I don't get any kick-backs now nor do i work for or with Todd, but that new adjustable oval pellet ( AOPs), aux smoke generator from AMAZIN really chugs out the smoke. I am getting twice the smoke I git with the 5x8 tray. I am sure that makes a difference. Plus also note the colby on the end was almost at the point of melting. It was close, a lot of oils were extruded.

I loved it, it was new and I was learning, needless to say under less than good conditions. I know now I ned to get some bacon in there before I completely miss it this year.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2016)

Can't go wrong with Tillamook cheese! Looks great. Apple and cherry are two of my favorite woods to use on cheese. Cob is nice too.


----------



## lemans (Feb 27, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Feb 27, 2016





  The biggest problem with smoked cheese is that you have to wait a month or more to enjoy it and once you open it .. It's gone.  It's so dam good!! I made a cheese Omelette with the last of my Pepper Jack and Gouda 
 From Dec smoke .. The wife said best she has ever had!!!
   Side note: qmatz and tube are amazing !!!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

I am going to have to do some more research. To me it seems like it would add the possibility of failure to do too many multi-density cheeses at one time. Maybe it just scares me because of the lack of cold temps where I live. Something like Mozzarella I could look at and it would melt, and not even use my blistering hard stare!


----------



## idahopz (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My favorites are Gouda and horseradish cheeses. I've kept them for more than a year vacuum packaged, and they only become better with time.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can't go wrong with Tillamook cheese! Looks great. Apple and cherry are two of my favorite woods to use on cheese. Cob is nice too.


LOL..... I finally found some and at first thought of informing all the little ol'church ladies, if they intended to bring me cheese, "its the only kind my Mommie lets me chew".....LOL

Then I decided to accept their cheeses, smoke the Tillamook and give it to them like it their cheese only smoked....Its going to be fun.


Lemans said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, that Todd is a pretty smart product manager. Ain't no flies on him.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow now I do like horseradish, you grow your own? fresh?

I never heard of horseradish cheese. Thats something I must look into! Instead of blue cheese crunbs on a salad or a steak, horse radish crumbs...... now thats something I want to try out. Does Tillamook make it? If not who? Pretty please, I love the idea.

Oh yeah, thanks you... sorry got all excited about horseradish cheese!


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 27, 2016)

Horseradish cheese would be great smoked thanks for the idea


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> Horseradish cheese would be great smoked thanks for the idea


I am thinking you'd have to get that flavor in around the curds and whey time. I can't imagine horseradish being absorbed into a cheddar or a mozzerella after its been molded and released. Thats just my guess though having yet to make cheese. I have all the needed things plus the cheese making book, but its just one of those things I have not gotten to yet.

Just think about a horseradish cheddar, cheese steak.... or a french dip with horseradish mozzerella and peppers.... RAAR!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL.. I just checked, Boarshead makes a horseradish cheddar. I called the two places I usually get deli meats and neither have it. Pfffft. I don't want to buy a whole cheese!


----------



## idahopz (Feb 28, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Wow now I do like horseradish, you grow your own? fresh?
> 
> I never heard of horseradish cheese. Thats something I must look into! Instead of blue cheese crunbs on a salad or a steak, horse radish crumbs...... now thats something I want to try out. Does Tillamook make it? If not who? Pretty please, I love the idea.
> 
> Oh yeah, thanks you... sorry got all excited about horseradish cheese!


I'm not much of a cheese maker, but I am pretty good at eating it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Costco in our area is where I get all my cheeses, including the horseradish which is made by Yancey's Fancy which they call "New York's artisan cheddar cheese.  My wife came home with a bunch of wedges of Gouda and horseradish cheese yesterday - will smoke it next weekend.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> I'm not much of a cheese maker, but I am pretty good at eating it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in.... Wait I was already here.

I'll be there....LOL


----------



## disco (Feb 29, 2016)

About time you joined the cheese fraternity!

Points.

Disco


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 29, 2016)

Ah you made the learning curve. Not much on many cheese flavors  other then to say the sharper the better for me and add the horseradish. Looks great thought foam.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 29, 2016)

Disco said:


> About time you joined the cheese fraternity!
> 
> Points.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco.

Well next year maybe some cold weather. Heck we never got a frost this year. I always liked smoked cheese but not as much as those who sold it...... LOL. 


HalfSmoked said:


> Ah you made the learning curve. Not much on many cheese flavors  other then to say the sharper the better for me and add the horseradish. Looks great thought foam.


Thank you....  That horse radish idea deffinately deserves further investigation. If I can't make it, I'll have to buy it. Its sounds too good!


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Foam, Very nice looking cheese, bet It will be good.

I would be happy to send all the cold you want.

                  













IMG_1112 (1).JPG



__ gearjammer
__ Mar 24, 2016






Please send heat.       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep on smokin'                         Ed


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2016)

Cut the grass again this week and put out some fertilizer on the pecans and the the last satsuma. It was nice the last 6 or 7 days, I actually wore long pants.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2016)

I just tasted another piece, (a block LOL). Its getting much better at nearly two months old. It was a piece of the extra sharp.

If I hadn't lost control of the heat, even for a short time and lost the oils I can see how this would be exceptional. Its just sooo dry, there is no creamery smoothness here at all.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 19, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I just tasted another piece, (a block LOL). Its getting much better at nearly two months old. It was a piece of the extra sharp.
> 
> If I hadn't lost control of the heat, even for a short time and lost the oils I can see how this would be exceptional. Its just sooo dry, there is no creamery smoothness here at all.


All is not lost! If it seems too dry for crackers and cheese, it can still be grated. Nothing like grated smoked cheese on a salad or a loaded baked potato....


----------



## mrh (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks good Foamheart ! ... I am pretty new to the cheese smoking too.  I tried smoking some cheese , its right at a month old now... After reading this post I have a question for the pros now.....  I seen it mentioned to leave it overnight after smoking before vac sealing.... I didn't do this, does it make a big difference?  And does everybody store it only in the fridge or do you freeze it some point?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't really help with the first question, its above my ability rating. I do allow overnight or up to a week in the reefer with bacon before closing it up. I call it a smoothing process. Some foods cured, and nuts, and jerky, and now cheese seem to taste like an ashtray when fist comming off the smoker. If I allow some smoothing time before the final processing. Makes 'em even taste good...LOL

My understanding about freezing is, untill frozen the cheese continues its grow or age and develop flavor. When frozen this ability is placed in suspended anination . Its why my cheeses are in the reefer vice the freezer. BUT with this round of cheese I doubt it will matter too much. Next years attempt will be better.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2016)

MRH said:


> Looks good Foamheart ! ... I am pretty new to the cheese smoking too.  I tried smoking some cheese , its right at a month old now... After reading this post I have a question for the pros now.....  I seen it mentioned to leave it overnight after smoking before vac sealing.... I didn't do this, does it make a big difference?  And does everybody store it only in the fridge or do you freeze it some point?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Mark, please review the following, it will answer your questions and help you produce a fine product.

 Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

In short though, you are fine with your cheese, no harm done.  Do not freeze.

T


----------



## mrh (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Mr T.... Doing some reading on the posts which has ballooned into reading several of your posts!  Very informative and has my wheels turning!

Mark


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2016)

MRH said:


> Thanks Mr T.... Doing some reading on the posts which has ballooned into reading several of your posts!  Very informative and has my wheels turning!
> 
> Mark


Great, you will discover that cold smoking is a true art form in itself. By reading the material provided you will soon be able to separate the wheat from the chaff and provide yourself with a great end product along with fully understanding how it was achieved.

T


----------

